# do you still feel the 'ring of fire' with an epidural?



## tiasmummy

for anyone thats had an epidural did you still feel the baby coming out or if you tore did you feel the tearing?


----------



## annabelle29

I had an epi with my first and didn't feel a thing. No ring of fire, no tearing, and I didn't feel it when the dr stitched me up. If the epi works correctly, you shouldn't feel anything really from the waist down.


----------



## myasmumma

what annabelle said :)


----------



## aliss

Mine had completely worn off and I didn't feel the ROF or the episiotomy. But with the full epidural, no, you shouldn't feel it. Some women get a "walking" epidural or low-dosage and that's when you might start to feel it (if you do - women who go unmedicated often don't feel that either).


----------



## NaturalMomma

Not normally


----------



## gretavon

I felt NOTHING!!! They had just given me another dose of epidural and then checked as I had only been to 7cm a half hour before and bam! The little chick checking me said "um...yeah...he is right there she can push." The other nurse ran over and said "no way! Oh wow yep thats him" i laughed hysterically as i was soooo scared of feeling him come out and i knew i wouldnt be able to feel a thing. It was awesome.


----------



## tiasmummy

wow you guys are really selling this to me im starting to think epidural all the way! lol is it actually painful when they insert the needle in your back? and are there any side effects after? e.g not being able to walk/go to the toilet for a while? or any long lasting backache?


----------



## minties

It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?


----------



## tiasmummy

yeh i do have a big fear of pain. im gonna start off drug free but if things get too bad i will opt for an epi


----------



## gretavon

minties said:


> It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?

 Wow. Really? Because I had one and didn't feel that way AT ALL. Maybe it was just you.


----------



## Taylorr

Nope felt nothing it was awesome, I sat there reading a magazine then the midwife just said right its time to push and I was like 'oh'! lol x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I didn't feel distanced from my baby...! I didn't feel the epi going in and had no issue going in the shower almost immediately afterwards. No lasting issues that I know of.

That said I'm hoping to do without it this time!

I had one as I'd been induced due to early leaking waters, after 3 days of no sleep in hospital, and as soon as they put the drip on I couldn't handle the back to back contractions. If I'm induced again I expect I will go for the epi but am aiming for an active, drug free birth.

Your choice and I think only at the time can you know what's best but I don't believe you have to feel distanced from your baby we had immediate skin to skin and he breastfed like a champ straight away xxx


----------



## Scaredy cat

I had the epi, but definitely felt the urge to push when the time came so maybe it had worn down/off.
I remember the intial pain of crowning, but to be honest it was what spurned me on, and was the most amazing feeling that my child was coming.
Whatever works for you is exactly what you should do.
I held out for the epi, and this time, I will request it when I feel the need.
Everyone's experience is personal to them and I admire anyone who does it drug free, but at the same time, I think if you feel you need pain relief then thats exactly the right thing to do.


----------



## Lauralily

I felt nothing! I was terrified of feeling the ring of fire but I didn't feel a thing!!! The epidural has made me want more as it was a really nice birth lmao!


----------



## Blah11

Lauralily said:


> I felt nothing! I was terrified of feeling the ring of fire but I didn't feel a thing!!! The epidural has made me want more as it was a really nice birth lmao!

giving birth to your child is amazing, thats why you want more, not the epidural. i feel the same about my 100% drug free birth ;)


----------



## ainsleyx2006

with my 1st i felt nothing at all however i had just been 'topped up' as they thought i was going to need forceps.with my second the epidural had started to wear off and i was getting feeling at top and bottom of bump so yes I def felt the ring of sting  however i must add that although it was nippy and uncomfortable i dont think it wouldave been as intense as if I had no epi whatsoever..I loved my daughters birth though..to me it was perfect. I guess it all depends on how effective your epi is when final stage approaches,


----------



## darkstar

I didn't feel the ring of fire at all, it was wonderful (felt it with my first and hope to never feel it again lol).
The needle isn't bad you just lie still and they insert it between contracts. I've had a lumbar puncture and that was much worse than an epidural.


----------



## flashy09

No, I felt pressure but no pain with my epidural. It's no big deal going in either. Highly recommend!


----------



## Dani12

My body resisted the epi and I had 3 extra boosts..... I felt everything!!!


----------



## tiasmummy

how many cm dialated were you all when you got it? as i heard it can slow down labour so dont want to have it too soon xx


----------



## Lizzie K

darkstar said:


> I didn't feel the ring of fire at all, it was wonderful (felt it with my first and hope to never feel it again lol).
> The needle isn't bad you just lie still and they insert it between contracts. I've had a lumbar puncture and that was much worse than an epidural.

They don't always give it to you in between contractions. DH had to literally hold me still because I got mine while I was having a contraction. 

I didn't feel the ROF with the epidural, just pressure. However, I then had two more births with no epidural and it wasn't that bad. I will never get the epidural again because it could have contributed to the problems DS1 had at at birth, as well as the extremely high fever (almost got dunked in an ice tub, it got so high) I ran after the birth. I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Taylorr

I got mine at 4cm dilated and I still dilated at 1cm per hour which I was told was ok x


----------



## tiasmummy

did you still go home the same day?


----------



## Taylorr

tiasmummy said:


> did you still go home the same day?

I had her at 5pm on sunday and went home 5pm on monday but that is only because they were shortstaffed and had no one to discharge me! They said I could of gone home in the morning!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiya hun i had an epidural and it was amazing for me i didnt feel the ring of fire or my tear but i could still feel the urge to push which was ideal.

I had the epidural at 9cm dilated due to being stuck at 9cm for 7hrs i was begging for an epi and had to wait as dr was in theatre id recommend epi i had no problems with it and i didnt evan notice the needle going in as i was in so much pain the hardest thing was keeping still for the dr x


----------



## Justagirlxx

I had a failed epidural which only worked on one side and then wore off - I felt everything, every contraction, ring of fire, baby coming out, etc. I think it helped me to push him out faster being able to feel it though.


----------



## star_light

i had my son last year in nov..my epi ditnot work my all contractions are at my back ..i dialated 6-7 cm with showing no contractions on machine .....lol...the dr. refuse to check me saying u r not in active labour and man when they did im 6 cm already.....i fell every thing as without epi...


----------



## Laura617

My son is almost 2 but still recall his birth like it was yesterday. I had the epi when I was about 3 cm dialated (my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart so not waiting until there was a break). I felt a pinch when they gave me a numbing shot but didn't feel the epi at all, was too busy feeling the contractions lol. They turned my epi off when I started pushing. I felt no pain, I felt pressure of the baby and felt every moment of him coming out, it just wasn't painful. I had minor tearing which I didn't feel either and doc was quick to stitch while epi was still working. It started wearing off and I felt the stitching a bit. About an hour after the birth I was able to get up and shower.
And to the person with the rude disconnect comment, I was totally connected and very aware of everything. If you choose to do it naturally that is wondrful for you and I would wish you nothing then a great labor and delivery so I would hope you would wish that on others instead of making snide comments.


----------



## nikkchikk

No, I felt a lot of pressure, but no real 'pain' even though they had stopped my epidural and hour before she was born.


----------



## HollySSmith

I also had a 'failed' epi, which only took to my right side, but not the left. I'll avoid one if possible this time as I found having only half of me take to it worse. We shut it off once ds was in a better position and I actually felt better once it had worn off entirely. My sister had the same problem so I wonder if it's an anatomical thing (to do with with the space in the spinal column), but I also have heard that what happened to me (and pp) is fairly common.


----------



## nikkchikk

HollySSmith said:


> I also had a 'failed' epi, which only took to my right side, but not the left. I'll avoid one if possible this time as I found having only half of me take to it worse. We shut it off once ds was in a better position and I actually felt better once it had worn off entirely. My sister had the same problem so I wonder if it's an anatomical thing (to do with with the space in the spinal column), but I also have heard that what happened to me (and pp) is fairly common.

My experience was similar, but the nurse kept having me switch laying on one side and then the other when the epidural would fade out of one side.


----------



## HollySSmith

Yeah I was moving from side to side to get ds to flip (he was back to back), it worked for ds but did nothing for the epi lol!


----------



## louiseoxx

I always said from the very start i was getting an epi but ended up being to late, i was in labor from 10:30-06:33 with just gas&air (which is crap) lol you can do it hun! If i can do it anyone can im such a big wimp lol just think of the prize you get at the end xxx


----------



## meant2bamummy

Loved my epi with my twin girls! Mind you, I was having really bad back labour so I certainly felt it. Funny enough, once Avery was out, they had to reach in and pull Brooke out from my ribcage..didn't feel that at all and she was up to her elbow (tmi, i know) lol


----------



## Katy Bug

My sis had an epidural. She couldn't describe to me how it felt because she didn't feel anything but pressure! In fact, when telling her I wanted to go all natural, she was trying to discourage me by telling me about her friend that told her it felt like someone was "blowing a blow torch" on you down there. So I can only assume her friend meant the ring of fire. So yeah, unless the epidural wears off, you won't feel it I guess :)


----------



## ClairAye

I had an epi, and I had it topped up, I felt LO coming out and tbh it was awful!


----------



## Wisp

seee i like this post, but i contradict myself cause i have this massive fear of the pain, which ofc an epi would completely fix for me, but at the same time, i was told i couldnt have kids so feel kind of blessed to get my lil man and want the full experience incase he is a one off and i only get one shot at this. so as much as im petrified i also want the ring of fire etc cause of the experience, i think i may be letting my pride get in the way, i think i will have a lot happier birth experience if i just accept i may need an epi, dont want to be disappointed with how i did in labour or have any regrets after, eg if i dont feel him come out at all and then regret not having the full experience after. that make sense? or am i really going as barmy as i feel?! haha x


----------



## HollySSmith

Haha the best plan is NO plan. It's ok to have an idea of what you want, but it doesn't mean its what you'll get! I want to go natural this time, but if LO is back to back again, I'll be asking to epi sooner, if only to get him to flip lol.


----------



## dizzygirluk

I had a epi and felt everything. The ring of fire, the contractions the lot. I don't think they wanted to make me completely pain free so I could feel the contractions (don't see why, I ended up with a third degree tear anyway). I know this, as when I went to get stiched they had to put the dose up high so I didnt feel anything. I dont know why they bothered lol. X


----------



## dan-o

I never felt any burning and didn't have an epidural, in fact pushing was quite a relief and not what I would call painful at all!


----------



## nikkchikk

Wisp said:


> seee i like this post, but i contradict myself cause i have this massive fear of the pain, which ofc an epi would completely fix for me, but at the same time, i was told i couldnt have kids so feel kind of blessed to get my lil man and want the full experience incase he is a one off and i only get one shot at this. so as much as im petrified i also want the ring of fire etc cause of the experience, i think i may be letting my pride get in the way, i think i will have a lot happier birth experience if i just accept i may need an epi, dont want to be disappointed with how i did in labour or have any regrets after, eg if i dont feel him come out at all and then regret not having the full experience after. that make sense? or am i really going as barmy as i feel?! haha x

No matter how they are born, when you grow a child and bring them into the world THAT is the full experience. You don't have to push a tiny human out of your vagina to fell accomplished and don't let anyone convince you otherwise!!


----------



## Sarachka

I had an epidural and can assure you my labour was ever bit as special and meaningful as someone who did it without and wants to give themselves a big pat on the back for it!

I got my epi as soon as the midwife said I was in established labour @ 3cm. That was almost 2am and it did indeed slow things down. She was born at 17;57 but I'd take slow and pain-free over quick and painful any day!

Next time I'll probably try and go a bit further by using gas an air (I had nothing except the epi this time) but I seriously cant imagine ever doing it without an epidural. I have no interest in even attempting it. Elina's Apgar scores were 10 & 10 so she was perfect when born.

Oh and I was pretty scared about the cannula and spinal going it but it's fine, I literally felt a tiny scratch, no worse than all the many blood tests you have during pregnancy. I was also on my feet a few hours after giving birth and can't imagine actually having wanted to get up much before then anyway.


----------



## holidaysan

I had one and still felt the ring of fire. Didn't feel any pain other than that. I felt pressure but no pain. I was fine to get a shower afterwards. The epi didn't hurt at all. I felt it going in but not in a painful way. 

I didn't feel disconnected in anyway. I knew exactly when my body was telling me to push and i'm sure i was just as overjoyed when i held my baby as someone who didnt have an epi. I actually think it helped me to relax and enjoy labour. Would get it again.


----------



## Emma&Freya

I loved pushing! I pooed and I kept saying to the midwife told you I needed a poo but nooo you wouldnt listen you said I was having a baby hahaha


----------



## britt0285

minties said:


> It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?

That is a little judgmental and rude. What is best for you is not best for someone else.


----------



## holidaysan

minties said:


> It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?

Have you had an epidural?


----------



## Lyo28

holidaysan said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?
> 
> Have you had an epidural?Click to expand...

Very good question!


----------



## loulou1979

A little off subject, I didn't have an epidural, I was however 'numbed' down there before they did an episiotomy and didn't feel the ROF at all. The one and only good thing about having to have that procedure!!


----------



## Abigailly

I didn't have an epi, only g&a but I've not a clue what you men by the ring of fire? It stung for a few seconds but that was it. Honestly, I'd advise against planning any kind of drugs.

Educate yourself, so if the situation arises you know exactly what drugs to take and the effect they'll have on your labor and baby but don't go in determined to have an epi etc. You'll only be disappointed if things change. E.g. when I went into hospital I was (unbeknown to me) too far a long for an epi even if I had wanted one.

Although you're asking about side effects, I had a lumbar puncture 2 years ago and can still feel the spot on my back where they did it. Like a bruise.


----------



## Wisp

Yeah im just settled now in the state of mind that, even though im petrified of the pain etc, i would like to do it with just G&A or Pethidine, i am open to anything else, because if i close myself off to it and see it as not an option, i know i will end up disappointed if i end up going for an option i ruled out. im ruling out nothing, just really i can deliver him naturally...i don't want my fear to get so intense i can't physically push him out. x


----------



## Lizzie K

Wisp said:


> Yeah im just settled now in the state of mind that, even though im petrified of the pain etc, i would like to do it with just G&A or Pethidine, i am open to anything else, because if i close myself off to it and see it as not an option, i know i will end up disappointed if i end up going for an option i ruled out. im ruling out nothing, just really i can deliver him naturally...i don't want my fear to get so intense i can't physically push him out. x

Oh please don't get so scared of the pain. That is honestly one of the worst things you can do. That fear causes you to tense and try to fight the pain, if that makes any sense, which makes it worse. The best thing to do if you would like to try to go without an epidural is to recognize that you will be in pain and accept it. Remind yourself that it is all completely natural and it won't last forever. For me, the pain wasn't really that bad. It was with my oldest because I went into it with the mindset that it would be unbearable and I would be getting an epidural right away, but the other two were a lot better. I hope this ramble makes sense. My brain is all over the place today.


----------



## minimoo90

I didn't feel a thing, even my tear. I followed my MW advice and started the spidural before the drip, but after 12hrs with just the drip and epidural I couldn't move my legs, feel contractions or even push lol


----------



## solitaire89

Lizzie K said:


> Oh please don't get so scared of the pain. That is honestly one of the worst things you can do. That fear causes you to tense and try to fight the pain, if that makes any sense, which makes it worse.

This lady speaks much sense :) You know what it's like if you have an injection - if you tense up it hurts more. Just keep your body relaxed :) Start practicing now, so that you can relax your body at will - easier said than done - and so that you can easily recognise where the tension is, and therefore release it quicker! :flower:


----------



## Mummy Bean

I didnt get my epidural until i was 8cm so they gave it to me on the lowest dose possible...so still felt contractions. 

So yes i did feel the ring of fire...but i dont think it was painful...just reallly odd...esp the three min in between getting his head out and the rest of his body...FREAKY!


----------



## Wisp

Lizzie K said:


> Wisp said:
> 
> 
> Yeah im just settled now in the state of mind that, even though im petrified of the pain etc, i would like to do it with just G&A or Pethidine, i am open to anything else, because if i close myself off to it and see it as not an option, i know i will end up disappointed if i end up going for an option i ruled out. im ruling out nothing, just really i can deliver him naturally...i don't want my fear to get so intense i can't physically push him out. x
> 
> Oh please don't get so scared of the pain. That is honestly one of the worst things you can do. That fear causes you to tense and try to fight the pain, if that makes any sense, which makes it worse. The best thing to do if you would like to try to go without an epidural is to recognize that you will be in pain and accept it. Remind yourself that it is all completely natural and it won't last forever. For me, the pain wasn't really that bad. It was with my oldest because I went into it with the mindset that it would be unbearable and I would be getting an epidural right away, but the other two were a lot better. I hope this ramble makes sense. My brain is all over the place today.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Thats a lovely message, and totally does make sense. I see your little boy is due only 4 days after mine. I hope it all goes well for you and your doing well now. I feel like a giant blimp! so uncomfortable now. Just hope i cope okay with the pain eek...yeah im trying to find ways to relax myself...music seems to be the key at the moment so started a big labour playlist on my ipod to play in the deliver suite :) xx


----------



## .rollinn.

I didn't feel anything when i had my epi,except major pressure from babies head. Every body is different though you could end up feeling everything.


----------



## Lizzie K

Wisp said:


> Lizzie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisp said:
> 
> 
> Yeah im just settled now in the state of mind that, even though im petrified of the pain etc, i would like to do it with just G&A or Pethidine, i am open to anything else, because if i close myself off to it and see it as not an option, i know i will end up disappointed if i end up going for an option i ruled out. im ruling out nothing, just really i can deliver him naturally...i don't want my fear to get so intense i can't physically push him out. x
> 
> Oh please don't get so scared of the pain. That is honestly one of the worst things you can do. That fear causes you to tense and try to fight the pain, if that makes any sense, which makes it worse. The best thing to do if you would like to try to go without an epidural is to recognize that you will be in pain and accept it. Remind yourself that it is all completely natural and it won't last forever. For me, the pain wasn't really that bad. It was with my oldest because I went into it with the mindset that it would be unbearable and I would be getting an epidural right away, but the other two were a lot better. I hope this ramble makes sense. My brain is all over the place today.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Thats a lovely message, and totally does make sense. I see your little boy is due only 4 days after mine. I hope it all goes well for you and your doing well now. I feel like a giant blimp! so uncomfortable now. Just hope i cope okay with the pain eek...yeah im trying to find ways to relax myself...music seems to be the key at the moment so started a big labour playlist on my ipod to play in the deliver suite :) xxClick to expand...

Yes, I have discovered music helps me, too. I keep meaning to get DH to charge the battery in my car just enough so I can get my CD's out of the changer and put the music on my MP3 player to listen to during labor. (it has a 12 disc changer, but I can't get the case out since the battery is bad and won't hold a charge) There was a recent study done on how music can affect people while in pain. It has been proven to be an actual pain reliever and a de-stressing aid. I know when I am in a bad mood, I can put some music on and it helps me relax, so why not try it while in labor?


----------



## Mrs_X

minties said:


> It's a great way to feel.totally distanced from the birth of your baby. Do you have a big fear of pain?

strange, i didnt feel distanced from my baby when i had?
did you actually have one or are you 'presuming?'


----------



## baby_mama87

I just felt horrible pressure when wanting to push. I had no pain and had a forcep delivery with episiotomy. Luckily I'd had the epidural put in at about 7cm 

Xxx


----------



## onemorebabe

I didnt have an epi with either of my children I went 100%natural.. And plan on doing so with this one.. With my first I didnt feel the ring of fire but she was only 7.lb 6 oz.. Now with my second I felt the ring of fire but I didnt tear(she was 10lb 1oz).. Its not THAT bad.. 

You have to think of that pain in a much different way than any other pain.. Normally pain means there is something wrong with your body.. But in labor pain means your body is doing what it was made to do.. Birth a baby... 

But I personally was way more scared of the thought of someone stabbing a LARGE needle in between my spine than I ever was the pain of child birth.. Out bodies were made to have babies..


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I didn't feel any ring of fire but I sure as hell felt the episiotomy :lol:
My epidural only really affected my right leg and some of my tummy, I was far too wriggly when it was going in and it obviously missed. Tbh I wouldn't decide until you're there and you know how the pain is, you might find it bearable - it's not really a decision that should be taken lightly imo as it can complicate your labour. And believe me, the last thing you'd want is a failed epi!
:flower:


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

My epidural really hurt and I still have back pain now from it. (With both of my kids)
It also didn't really offer any relief, I still felt the ring of fire, and I felt them stitch me up when I tore after I had my son. 

I also felt really detached from both of their births.


----------



## Samemka

I felt absolutel nothing when I had an epi, although by the time they'd got it in correctly I was almost 10cm so that's prbably why!


----------



## AllyTiel

I am such a hycondriac and was so scared of every single part of labor as it came to me. The IV, the epidural, getting waters broken, pushing. Have to say, nothing was even close as bad as I thought it would be except for contractions. Those were worse than I thought they would be lol. I went into labor the night before I was to be induced and got to 6 cm and that's when they started pitocin. 
The epidural was the tiniest pinch ever, (got it at 5cm)and compared to the horrid pain of the contractions, gosh it was so beyond easy. Took the lady about 3 mins. The big needle after the numbing shot just felt like someone was mashing their finger on my spine. Just odd pressure. 
When I started pushing and baby started coming down I felt pressure, and when her head was coming out it was very strange pressure and it felt like my hip bones were spreading. No pain, just odd sensation. No ring of fire. I heard the snipping of the episiotomy (her heart rate was dropping) but again, no pain at all. I had a 4th degree tear on top of that, but nothing except pressure,even when sewing me up. That took awhile. I'm a big believer in epidurals, and will no doubt get them with all of my next deliveries. :)
Oh and I pushed about 15-20 minutes and they used the ventouse. I had a fever and her heart rate had been in the 180's for about an hour. They were in a tad of a hurry to get her out.


----------



## StephBord

I definitely felt the burnin ring of fire, although I pushed for three and a half hours and I am pretty sure my epi had worn off by the time baby was actually born. I had a second degree tear as well but they numbed me before giving me my stitches.


----------



## elohcin

Yep, absolutely. I thought the ROF was FAR worse WITH the epidural during my 1st birth than it was with my 2 natural homebirths.


----------

